# Do you use the word fantastic and are also caucasian?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Fantastic is not part of my regular vocabulary but I think it's a great word. I'm 30 but somehow its in the old person category of words in my head like fiddlesticks. I've mainly heard not-old white males say this lately so I'm just curious if everybody uses this word.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Only when mentioning the Fantastic Four.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I think people use "amazing" now more


----------



## Korcari (Aug 27, 2018)

I use it sarcastically sometimes. Does that count?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Not usually in person. Unless I'm referencing the ninth doctor.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

yeah i don't think i would use that word in any serious way


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

'Oh well that's just ****ing fantastic.'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fantastic!


I use it but rarely.


Use that fan-tas-tic woord, white boy! :lol


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I use the word "awesome" in a situation where fantastic is normally used because I'm a 10 year old boy lol.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm more of a "cool" or "awesome" person. Though I always feel silly using them. Not sure why


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The highest level of genuine positivity that I'm able to reach at this time will bring out a "good" in me... _Maybe_ "very good"... though that's probably more a result of manufactured emotion for another person's benefit rather than the real thing.

I don't reach the threshold that would bring out a spontaneous "fantastic" or anything else of its kind...

It'll come out once in a while, sarcastically, almost always paired with "f***ing" which can come before it or in the middle of it... fan-f***ing-tastic, sort of like the current condition of this forum.



letitrock said:


> I'm 30 but somehow its in the old person category of words in my head like fiddlesticks.


"Fiddlesticks" sounds like something out of the early 1900s. I might expect it out of someone who's about to celebrate their 101st birthday, or something. I think "fantastic" has aged a lot better.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Just kill me if I ever start to say fantastic


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Not white and I [somewhat] only use it when being sarcastic. It's typically my way of saying "Good for you", whenever someone tells me something I dont care about, or to make light of a bad situation. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Only when I’m being sarcastic.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

racist poll options are fantasic


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a black dude and no, I don't really use that word. Although, I do say "stupendous" a ton. 

Side note/off-topic: I want you guys to know I spent like 2 minutes wondering if I spelt "although" correctly. It doesn't look like I did but it this is probably my fatigue talking.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cronos said:


> I'm a black dude and no, I don't really use that word. Although, I do say "stupendous" a ton.
> 
> Side note/off-topic: I want you guys to know I spent like 2 minutes wondering if I spelt "although" correctly. It doesn't look like I did but it this is probably my fatigue talking.


you did haha. It is one of those weird words that you forget how it looks spelled correctly so you find yourself second guessing. Like "alright" I learned a while ago isn't actually standard English it is informal. It is supposed to be written all right. That ruined my perspective.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I use it sometimes along with other words: wicked, cool, awesome, sweet, rad, etc.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think Fantastic is a bathroom spray or something? 

I do use the word from time to time. Sparingly

I am white (ish) but I'm not from Europe.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

War, it’s fantastic!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Suchness said:


> War, it's fantastic!


 Only from the bleachers.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

I rarely use that word. I'm more of a that's "awesome" or "cool" person.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I use it. A nice addition to the English vocabulary, like another Pokémon in the Pokédeck. I didn’t realize it had some kind of racial overtones, or that only black people (?) were permitted to sling it around.

The word “cool” seems a little too 1960’s for me to comfortably use it; “awesome” is acceptable as a substitute in most cases.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't remember using that word. Maybe if I was quoting something.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't remember the last time I used it, so I'm going to say no. 

Do white people actively avoid using it nowadays?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> I don't remember the last time I used it, so I'm going to say no.
> 
> Do white people actively avoid using it nowadays?


Yeah we always have to remind ourselves not to use it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

One of the strangest polls I've seen on here. 

I'm a white male and rarely, if ever, use the word "fantastic".

So what?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I use a lot of colorful vocabulary but "Fantastic" isn't a word I use on a regular basis!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

MCHB said:


> I use a lot of colorful vocabulary but "Fantastic" isn't a word I use on a regular basis!


 What about "Fabulous"?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I use it regularly. It's a good word.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe you're right and it is an "old person" word. I use it a lot and not sarcastically at all. (plus I'm 59 years old so that's old compared to most here)

I would never use a word like "cool" - I think it sounds ridiculous for older people to say that.

"Awesome" is a word I would also never use - although you hear it a fair bit here, like "absolutely." 

Edit: I never really knew it had any racial overtones either.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Suchness said:


> Yeah we always have to remind ourselves not to use it.


 Damn, this is borderline oppression ! You guys should organise marches, petition your local politicians and reclaim it.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

I'm Caucasian and I never say this word, lol.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I never use it. I'm partially caucasian


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I used it when it's warranted.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm Caucasian, [and proud of it. Get over it], and I don't even say fan-fuc*ing-tastic never mind fantastic. :lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

LampSandwich said:


> I'm Caucasian and I never say this word, lol.


I think you need to be old like me to use it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not much. I usually yell out Booya or Da Bomb instead.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No I don't. 
I use phrases like:

"Oh cool"
"That's great"
"That's good"

I don't even verbally use the word awesome or amazing. The word cool is their substitute or a phrase like "Now that is something."


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> No I don't.
> I use phrases like:
> 
> "Oh cool"
> ...


What about frogtastic?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> What about frogtastic?


Ha Ha Ha!!!: D
That's a good one. 
I'm going to use that word in my Comic.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!: D
> That's a good one.
> I'm going to use that word in my Comic.


Go right ahead, I want you to use it. I'd like to see that comic.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Only when I'm singing Aqua - barbie girl cause its in the lyrics 🎤😳.....or when I'm using sarcasm 😋


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

I use it sarcastically, mostly.


----------

